
Contempt Culture (2015) - xd
https://blog.aurynn.com/2015/12/16-contempt-culture/
======
towaway1138
> implying that people using the language weren’t as good me, weren’t good
> programmers. [...] someone with that background would feel othered by me
> [...] I was actively participating in the exclusion of women from STEM.

Wut?

It's possible that OP was being an ass to women, but this has absolutely
nothing to do with one's opinion of various programming languages. There's no
such thing as a programming languages "for girls".

